# My new(old) lathe



## tarawa (May 8, 2013)

I was working in Miami and noticed on CL that there was a lathe for sale close to where I was staying.  I was looking for a shorter and heavier lathe than my 13" x 48" 1940's vintage Sheldon.  Since the title of the CL ad said "Torno de Metal" $1500, I figured that I would have to wing it on communicating with the seller.  Luckily for me he spoke some broken Emnglish and we struck a deal.  I had to leave it in his shop for a month and during that time, he moved to a different shop, taking my lathe with him.  He set me up with a mover and I finally got the lathe home.
It is a 1960's vintage Colchester Triumph.  15" x 30".  the motor was wired incorrectly for 220V 3 phase.  Much of the electrical interlocks were not hooked up and it was missing the half nut.  All in all, not bad for $1500 (plus $300 delivery).
I had a friend wire the motor correctly and my son and I got all the other electrical components wired, including the addition of a safety shut off switch.
My next project was to locate a half nut, which was 1 1/4" 4TPI acme thread. Finding a used one was not happening and a new one was half again the price I paid for the lathe.  I purchased a bronze acme sleeve nut and made my own.  I also purchased some other associated parts from a fellow in Canada. The lathe is now working great!
Below is my new lathe and also a picture of the halfnut that I made (still on  the bench).


----------



## PurpLev (May 8, 2013)

that is one gorgeous huge chunk-o-metal!


----------



## Old Iron (May 8, 2013)

Nice Lathe and it looks like you did a good job on the half nut.

Paul


----------



## dickr (May 8, 2013)

Those Colchesters are really nice machines and one of the niceties is the hand wheel is on the right side away from the chips flying off. You got a real prize. Hope you enjoy it !
dickr


----------



## tarawa (May 8, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> Nice Lathe and it looks like you did a good job on the half nut.
> 
> Paul



Only having a halfnut from a smaller lathe, I had to scale it up a bit.  Although the nut works flawlessly, the lever travels a bit more in the downward position than it would with a factory part.


----------



## ScubaSteve (May 8, 2013)

Wowee! Nice! Good taste in lathes.....even better taste in forum name! Welcome!


----------



## Chuck K (May 8, 2013)

Very nice!  Good job on the half-nut.


----------



## tarawa (May 8, 2013)

dickr said:


> Those Colchesters are really nice machines and one of the niceties is the hand wheel is on the right side away from the chips flying off. You got a real prize. Hope you enjoy it !
> dickr



I am just starting to really use my machines after all the years of collecting them.  It sure seems natural to have the half nut lever on the left and hand wheel on the right.  Not so on the American versions.


----------



## jmhoying (May 9, 2013)

That's a great looking machine!  I bet the tailstock is heavier than the first lathe that I owned!

Jack


----------

